# Anybody works for Shimano?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Does anybody know if DA7700 bottom brackets (Octalink road) are now limited to Shimano stock on hand or will they continue to be made? I'm wondering whether I should stock up on them or I needn't bother.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Clevor said:


> Does anybody know if DA7700 bottom brackets (Octalink road) are now limited to Shimano stock on hand or will they continue to be made? I'm wondering whether I should stock up on them or I needn't bother.


why would you use that crap anyway? just throw an ultegra bb in there and it will last for years. anyway Excelsports.com has both the 6500 and 7700 bb in stock.


----------

